# My aquarium journal



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I have mentioned in other posts that I am keeping a journal of records, observations, changes, etc as they pertain to my 29 gallon aquarium. This is where I also keep track of nutrients, fert solutions, plans for dosing and maintenance, etc. Its not a very interesting read but its a good reference for me and its a way to sort through the chaff of my life. So, I made a quick webpage of it and also included a poor web based rendition of my nutrient following spreadsheet, based of one I got a while back from Bryce.

Anyway, like I said not to interesting but I figured I'd share anyway

Dennis Aquarium Journal


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i didn't really read it completely, but from what i did read, it's very informative. one suggestion... if this is going to be an ongoing journal, and you plan to keep it online, why not use one of the online blogging software? such as wordpress or even blogger.

it would make entering the information onto the web page so much easier.

otherwise, what you have published so far is great stuff, but it would have been better with snap-shots of your tank  . even thumbnails.

hopefully you keep it up and update the webpage.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks. This will definitely be an ongoing journal but my intention was/is not to have an online journal. Rather, I put my journal online. This is something that is really for me. It helps me remember what I did when, how long I followed a dosing plan, an explanation of the nutrient spreadsheet (which makes more sense on my computer) and a reminder of my thoughts. If I tried to do that online I would never keep up with it. This way I simply have a document on my desktop where it is easy to access. KISS is very important for me sticking with something. 

I do plan to start having photos, or at least links to them. I originally started using the space from my ISP as a repository for photos I wanted to link to from forums. Its a pain though because I can't get the photos to show in the parent directory by going to my site. It won;t even allow the folder /photos to be viewed from online. I just get a forbidden message. Very annoying when looking for a link to copy and paste. Any suggestions there?

Anyway, thanks


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

are you placing your files in the public html folder? without knowing the file structure of your ISP, that's my best guess. if you create your folders in the public folder, and place files there, you should be able link to them.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I can link to the files, they just don't show up if you try to go directly to the folder url. For example, I still have space on my old charter account (even though I have not had the account itself for 9months. Email still works too). If you go to Index of /dennisdietz you will see a list of files and folders in the parent directory. Going to http://mysite.verizon.net/dennisdietz will not do that. Currently, if you go to my verizon space it automatically opens my journal because the journal is saved under the name /index.htm, which automatically forces that to open. Charter worked the same way. With charter though, I could have a folder labeled /photos and fill it with files. you could enter in the whole url and see the contents of the folder by file name, date and size. Trying that with the verizon site only gets you a "invalid or forbidden" message. I think it has something to do with the special sitebuilder crap verizon provides. You cannot delete that sitebuilder folder through FTP.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you verizon site has more built protections than your charter site, where you have to supply index files. many websites don't want people to be able to see what is in their folders, because they're worried of theft of scripts and stuff. your charter site seems to leave that protection up to you.

some web hosts automatically prevent hotlinking to save on bandwidth, but why you're unable to link images on your own page is weird.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

No sorry, I can hotlink with no issue, both in and out of the site. I just wish they allowed me to conveniently see my photo directory.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

maybe in your verizon account, try renaming the index file to main.html instead? but then again that may not work, since some hosts prevent folder listings by default. you maybe s.o.l.


----------

